# Brightest handheld LED flashlight



## mestizobloke (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Out of curiosity I would like to know what is the brightest in lumens led flashlight that is out there commercially available, no mods. This topic has been brought out a few times but the threads were dated to many years ago and so in 2013 i kinda expect that there were some advances from many years ago. Thanks everyone.


----------



## eightballrj (Mar 9, 2013)

Depends on what you mean by handheld. You can hold a XM18 with one hand... but its kind of ridiculous at 15000 lumens and 12lbs. I think the more "reasonable" option is an Olight X6 Marauder at 5000 lumens. Beneath the X6 there are a ton of multi emitter lights in the 2000-3600 lumen range.


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 9, 2013)

Perhaps something a little smaller, Thrunite TN30 XM-L2 or Fenix TK75


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Mar 9, 2013)

Nitecore TM26


----------



## mestizobloke (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was refering to flashlights that don't look like spotlights.


----------



## enomosiki (Mar 9, 2013)

A P60 host with insane heat dissipation capability and triple/quad XP-G2 drop-in.

Anywhere from 1,200 to 2,000 lumens.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 9, 2013)

I keep dying to have somebody do a head to head comparison of TM26 vs new TN30 XM-L2, they've been mentioned in the same thread a few times but no head to head analysis


----------



## mestizobloke (Mar 9, 2013)

After searching around I found a "skyray" flashlight rated at 6000 lumens for about 70 dollars and i want to know if its any good since its much cheaper than led lensers and olights rated at 2000 lumens or above.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 9, 2013)

You get what you pay for. Many lights with high ratings do not come near the listed specs, and the math simply does not add up.

just a quick example. Still a bright light. But not as advertised.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...6-(with-9-x-XM-L)-Review-(2-3x-18650-or-26650)


----------



## Dr.444 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nitecore TM26 ,, 3.5K lumens ,, best choice !


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Mar 9, 2013)

mestizobloke said:


> After searching around I found a "skyray" flashlight rated at 6000 lumens for about 70 dollars and i want to know if its any good since its much cheaper than led lensers and olights rated at 2000 lumens or above.



It's very unlikely to be 6000 lumens. Many cheaper flashlight brands are known for heavily inflating their lumen numbers. It's probably more like 2000 lumens.


----------



## mestizobloke (Mar 10, 2013)

so the general consensus here is that the tm26 is the brightest in lumens commercially available LED flashlight (that looks like a flashlight) right now on earth?


----------



## holylight (Mar 10, 2013)

can't help much my brightest is p25


----------



## fireonhigh (Mar 10, 2013)

mestizobloke said:


> so the general consensus here is that the tm26 is the brightest in lumens commercially available LED flashlight (that looks like a flashlight) right now on earth?



yeah pretty much,but off world,well yeah, thats a whole nother story


----------



## Vortus (Mar 10, 2013)

Its old, but the Fielong 2D80 360 csm is likely brighter when it works. Its a 360 csm is essentially 4 sst 90's on the same led board. The csm is capable of 6k lumens from what I understand, but likely less than that but still bright.


----------



## fireonhigh (Mar 10, 2013)

this will be my next light http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352661-DEFT-X-OMG-Strikes-Back!!!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 12, 2013)

fireonhigh said:


> this will be my next light http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352661-DEFT-X-OMG-Strikes-Back!!!



Are u really gonna buy it or just kidding?


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Aug 22, 2013)

*Lumens king*

I haven't been keeping up for awhile, but I was just curious what's the current brightest flashlight out there.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*

Eagletac SX25L3 is very compact for 2400 ANSI lumens.

It is a new single emitter LED.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*

Coming this month Lupine Betty TL2 - 4500 lumens and much smaller than the TM26.  Also, they are "measured lumens" out the front.

http://lupine.de/files/documents/Lupine_Brochure_2013_2014.pdf

http://www.lupine.de/files/manuals/Betty_TL2Web-5.pdf


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*

Lux Rc Fatboy FB1 or the Olight marauder as said above. Both are at least 5k lumens and they are stock. 

Aside from those the new benchmark is about 4k lumens. There's an Olight Sr96 coming out, the new Lupine lights and more trickling out as the weeks pass


----------



## alex21 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zebralight s6330 should fit snug in the hand and has a decent 2400 lumens and moonlight mode is a bonus too. Difficult to find atm, though.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 23, 2013)

alex21 said:


> Zebralight s6330 should fit snug in the hand and has a decent 2400 lumens and moonlight mode is a bonus too. Difficult to find atm, though.



S6330 is in stock at e2fieldgear. http://www.e2fieldgear.com/zebralight-s6330-triple-18650-triple-xm-l-u3-led-flashlight/


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*



CarpentryHero said:


> Lux Rc Fatboy FB1 or the Olight marauder as said above.


Lux RC Fatboy doesn't even exist. It won't till at least 2014


----------



## One missed call (Aug 25, 2013)

Jetbeam DDR30 @ 3200 Lm


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 25, 2013)

@ BeastFlashlight I thought the FB1 had already been released, I know they do really small runs and figured there sold out. 

Not that I have that kinda scratch lying around


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 25, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> @ BeastFlashlight I thought the FB1 had already been released, I know they do really small runs and figured there sold out.
> 
> Not that I have that kinda scratch lying around


I just found out not to long ago via the Lux-RC FL33 review thread that the Fatboy is a 2014 'Future' light, i swear finding out info on the Fatboy was like pulling teeth. Still don't know what the price tag will be, or what the lumens, and most importantly what the max output runtime will be. The deal breaker for me will be if it can only hold max output for a minute or so, and at it's tiny size i imagine that will be the case


----------



## quazzle (Aug 26, 2013)

fb1 is built around active cooling turbine concept so you can run it on full as long as needed with no heating at all.
this is basically the core idea of this light. 
grab 12 leds and drive 2 amps to each isn't something extraordinary, it's rather a trivial thing to do


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh only driven to 2 amps, so it isn't gonna be a ton of lumens?


----------



## quazzle (Aug 27, 2013)

2 amps per each led. The total count is 12. The total wattage is 80 watts. The total flux is about 7000 lumens at least. 
yes, it's nothing special out of a pocket EDC light.

PS. Thanks to new synchronous regulator the wattage has been extended to absolute maximum of XP-sized leds, so 6000 lumens is obsolete information. In fact the regulator is able to supply up to 170 watts (~4A per led) but this would fry the leds in seconds so 2-2.5 per led is a reasonable maximum. Probably I will shift the limits after testing the turbine in combination with direct heat sinking. It would be nice to try 150-170watts at least for a few seconds :devil:. The bottleneck is the supply (12 amps per cell). Only IMR will cope with this load.

----- updated on 17-sep-13 ------


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info quazzle. Now i would love to know how much the Fatboy will cost, even a ballpark figure


----------



## aerosupply (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*



tonkem said:


> Coming this month Lupine Betty TL2 - 4500 lumens and much smaller than the TM26.  Also, they are "measured lumens" out the front.
> 
> http://lupine.de/files/documents/Lupine_Brochure_2013_2014.pdf
> 
> http://www.lupine.de/files/manuals/Betty_TL2Web-5.pdf



Wow, those Lupine lights all seem to have really high outputs, but at those prices I'd rather duck tape three TM26's together! :devil:


----------



## tonkem (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*



aerosupply said:


> Wow, those Lupine lights all seem to have really high outputs, but at those prices I'd rather duck tape three TM26's together! :devil:



That would be a very large light.. The Lupines are much smaller and put out a wall of light, even with the Betty TL I have not, at 2600 lumens.  Depends on what you use the light for. I use it to cycle at night, as well as a flashlight, so it fits the need of 2 lights(a bike light, and a flashlight) so I can justify the cost (to the wife) that way. Same deal for the Wilma TL that I have at 1100 lumens(bike light and flashlight) I have 3 bicycles that my wife, myself and my niece sometimes ride at night, so we need a good bike light


----------



## LightOnAHill (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*

I would go with the TM26 from nite core. It's got a build in charger for your 18650s.


----------



## hyprmtr (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Lumens king*

I think I may have a good chance at it. 

Post#80 beamshot.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/24889


Ken


----------



## davidhunternyc (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Lumens king*

It's been a couple of years since the last post on this thread. As of Nov. 2015, what is the brightest handheld LED flashlight? Would it be the Thrunite TN36 with 6150 lumens? Also, has someone verified the accuracy of the output?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Lumens king*

Noctigon Meteor M43 with all XPL HI should output over 8000 lumens.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Lumens king*

wow it is simply amazing the advancements that have been made just in the last two years. So if your talking a light that is not the size of a bazooka then yes the M43 is it.


----------

